

Xtreme typing challenge pits iPhone vs. Netbook - alexitosrv
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10230160-1.html

======
alexitosrv
I know its a little bit not so new (April 2009), but I'd found amusing,
regardless of the result.

I have performed a simpler test, typing the same sentence and walking with my
samsung omnia and the results are pretty same. Apparently the main factor is
that you have a lot more control on a handheld device vs a unstable surface
like the eee. Of course, predictive software helps a lot in such case.

